# Stressed Betta?



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, first time using site so hopefully i'm posting this in the right place...

I just got my first betta (yesterday), and i'm wrorried that he might not be
in the best shape. If anyone could look at the description below and tell me whether i should be wrorried i would be really grateful!

- Betta swims around tank, but i often see him hovering just above the gravel at the bottom of the tank. 
- He seems to be rubbing himself against the glass fairly often.
- Occasionally takes gulps of air
- ate for the first time earlier this evening

Filter is turned very low as i read they didn't like strong current, and temperature seems to be fairly constant (got heater). In a 10 gallon tank.

Hope i'm not being stupid - googled this first and some sites seemed to suggest that these might be bad signs...

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Would it be possible for you to take a picture so we can better judge based on his appearance? As for the behavior, I would like to have you clarify so I can better assist you with your problem. When you say rubbing, is he merely swimming alongside the glass or does it look like he is trying to scratch an itch? Rubbing can be a sign of parasites but some Betta fish do just like to swim back and forth along the glass. Do you see anything coming off his body? Any dull coloring? 

Him being new can be a factor in his seemingly lethargic behavior. New fish tend to take a while to adjust to their new home, though this is not true of all Betta fish. Often they will appear inactive, sometimes not eat, and take time to adjust to their surroundings. This behavior can last up to as long as a week, longer in some rare cases. If it is parasites or another issues, however, it can also be a sign of trouble.

Gulps of air are not a bad thing. These fish have lungs and like to breath from the surface. Heavy breathing and rapid gill movement is another thing all together. Please clarify if it is the later.

Finally, is your tank cycled?


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, thanks for the help.
I think he's mostly just swimming alongside the glass although sometimes he rubs his mouth/nose against it (don't know if fishes really have noses?). There is nothin visible coming off him when he does this.

How do i upload a photo here? It's asking for an url..?

As far as the cycling goes i'm not entirely sure - at my local fish store (which is said to have a good reputation) I was told to dechlorinate the water, then add the bacteria stuff ('nutrafin cycle'), and then wait a week. I ended up waiting two weeks as a white cloud appeared and i was told to do a fifty percent water change, and wait for it to clear, so i did this and after just over another week bought the fish. The man in the store assured me this would be fine? I'm taking some of the water to the store today, as he offered to test it for me - would this be a good idea?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

to post a picture: 
1. click the icon that looks like a paper clip (attachments) 
2. then select "Browse"
3. go to the folder with the picture, and double click the picture
4. scroll to the bottom of the attachments window and choose "close this window"
5. preview post to make sure the photo was uploaded


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

here it is:


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

not as flashy as most of the other bettas i've seen on here, but i like him


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

He is a cool looking fish


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll tell him you said that


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

He is a beautiful boy.

As for the cycle, do you have a water test kit? Testing your water is the only way to know if the water cycled for sure. The nitrogen cycle works like this:

Ammonia is released into the water from fish exhale, poop, and uneaten food.
Beneficial bacteria comes along and eats the ammonia, turning it into Nitrite. Nitrite, also toxic, gets eaten by more beneficial bacteria and gets turned into nitrite. Nitrate is the least harmful chemical but can still do damage, so it is important to do regular water changes to maintain the balance of chemicals.

The presence of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate can harm a fish. In fact, ammonia is the most common killer of Betta fish. This is why water changes are so important. How often do you change your water? A 5-gallon tank that is cycled should have a 50% water change once a week. A non-cycled 5-gallon tank (it is cycled once there is only nitrate) should have at least one 50% water change and a 100% water change during the week. Your boy may be uncomfortable if the cycle is still in its process of developing. 

A filter is required for a cycle. What kind do you have?


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for replying,

I purchased a test kit today - turned out ammonia was high - 1.0 mg/L. I've added ammonia remover and it has dropped to about 0.1

I have a aquael internal filter which came with my 10 gallon tank, 

also the tank has live plants in it - don't know whether that makes much of a difference.

btw is it wierd that my betta seems super interested in the moss?


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

also i changed about 50% of the water since i got him 3 days ago


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

If you have ammonia then that means that your tank is not cycled yet. No biggie, you're just going to have to be diligent with checking your water params and water changes. I would check with your test kit once per day for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

Using chemicals to resolve ammonia issues is never a good idea. Water changes are the best remedy. You should do one 50% PWC weekly and another 50% anytime you see ammonia get .25 or over. Same for nitrITE- and nitrATE if 20 ppm or over. Make sure you vacuum the gravel once per week, too.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

BTW, your boy is lovely and it's probably totally normal that he's interested in the moss. He's probably hoping to find food- bettas are little piggies.


----------



## slipper mouth (Feb 25, 2013)

lol, thanks everyone for the help!


----------

